# Which Tree Frog is it?



## alexandra_mohr (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi,

which Tree Frog is this?
Atherton Tablelands:




Thank you very much,
Alexandra


----------



## Lachie3112 (Mar 11, 2013)

Green Tree-Frog; Litoria caerulea 

Very easy to identify, especially by its smile.


----------



## alexandra_mohr (Mar 11, 2013)

thanks


----------

